# Spotting between periods - worried and upset



## nellvans (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 41 and TTC naturally. After 4 consecutive m/c I've been diagnosed with clotting and immune issues (borderline) and have started intralipid / low dose aspirin therapy at Care, Nottingham. This is my first intralipid cycle and due to have 2nd dose tomorrow, but whilst AF ended 2/3 days ago I've been experiencing light spotting since this morning.


This is the 2nd disrupted cycle I've had this summer - last one was cycle before last with brown spotting on days 11/12 and then again on day 17. Otherwise a 'normal' 28 day cycle which I assume I ovulated on (out of the habit of PoS but all the signs were there IYKWIM) though of course no BFP.


Today is day 10 of this cycle so it looks to be following the same pattern though this time the bleed was redder in colour, no doubt due to the aspirin.


I'm pretty upset, as between periods bleeding isn't normal for me, so I'm assuming the worst and thinking its my age / hormones / menopause etc. Have an apt with GP in a couple of weeks so may mention it then, though dreading my fears will be confirmed.


My question: is it at all likely that I could conceive this month even after experiencing the spotting? Feeling like this cycle is already a bust before ww've even got started and particularly upset as I feel we're 'wasting' our immune tx..


Nellie


----------

